# Malleus Malificarum



## RFK-Dark-Passage (Nov 10, 2014)

Another project from 2012. 
Strange birthday present isn`t, but it`s still haging on the wall 

If you like it and you want to see some other project feel free to look at: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/RFK-Dark-Passage/296766280518916?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is toooooo cool!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh dude


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of a kind for sure


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Creepy 
Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is just perfect!! Guessing the head/hands are from a mannequin? Love it!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome! It's a lamp too? I see the cord in the one picture. Do you have any shots of it lit up?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Love it! So unique.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

That's fantastic!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW! That is cool!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That is disturbing......I had a strong reaction to her face, like I had seen it before it was disfigured, which made it all the more real and horrific. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Eeeeeeee!! Wonderfully creepy!


----------



## RFK-Dark-Passage (Nov 10, 2014)

First of all - Thank you very much to everyone for so much positive response!

@jdubbya - Yeah, the hands and face is from a mannequin. 
There`s a layer of toilet paper on it to get the look like it would be skin.

@Diabolik - The cord you can see on the picture isn`t the "real one". 
It`s an old one and just a part of the decoration. 
The electrical system is behind it and very simple. 
There`s a starter in a little box, so that you got the flickering effect. 

Unfortunately I don`t have any pictures from the back side 
and the flickering effect.


----------

